# Backlit ergonomic keyboard



## SPDMETL (Nov 5, 2009)

Does anybody make such a thing ? I've been googling,etc, and there doesn't seem to be any made that have illumination as well as the curved keyboard. TIA ray:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The only one I can find that is both backlit and ergonomic is the Microsoft Wireless Entertainment Desktop 8000, which comes with a wireless mouse.

*http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=080*

Currently unavailable at newegg and tigerdirect, but amazon.com has one for $180 plus $16 shipping - *http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000MAFPVW*


----------



## SPDMETL (Nov 5, 2009)

Hmmmm; wonder if anybody has taken a cheap curved/ergonomic keyboard and stuffed in the backlit section of another cheapo keyboard ?


----------

